# Rootkit Detection.......



## mimo2005 (Oct 2, 2004)

Strider GhostBuster Rootkit Detection
Strider GhostBuster detects API-hiding rootkits by doing a "cross-view diff" between "the truth" and "the lie". It's not based on a known-bad signature, and it does not rely on a known-good state. It targets the fundamental weakness of hiding rootkits, and turns the hiding behavior into its own detection mechanism. There are three versions of Strider GhostBusters: 

Full story


and there is also









Click here


----------

